# Rynsche



## poinkychan

I am in rather desperate need of help here! I'm writing an edition of a 16th century text called _Jan Splinter's Testament_, which I suspect is a translation of an old Dutch tale. There are some words in here that I don't recognise as English, so I was hoping somebody here might recognise them as Dutch?

Here is the context, both in English and in the Dutch:

Add other thyrty renysshe gyldynges 1)
lay I here

Ende noch dertlch Rynsche guldens
leg ick daer

I know that this word may well no longer be in use, but if anybody can please please help me, that would be great.


----------



## Joannes

Translation to modern Dutch: *en nog dertig Rijnse gulden leg ik daar* 'and thirty more _Rhinish_ guilders I lay there'.

I don't know how you would translate *Rijns(e)*, but it's an adjective pertaining to the Rhine. The Rijnse gulden appears to be a currency of those days. This, I found here:


> De Rijnse gulden is een benaming voor de in de 14e tot 16e eeuw geslagen guldens van de keurvorsten aan de Rijn, namelijk die van Mainz, Trier, Keulen en Palts. Hij gold vooral in het oosten van het land in de 15e en 16e eeuw als standaardmunt. Hij komt overeen met de goudgulden van 28 stuivers.


----------



## Arrius

The adjective in English is R*henish*, still used sometimes but not common. One now speaks of Rhine and Mosel wines. Viz:
http://www.jefpat.org/diagnostic/Historic_Ceramic_Web_Page/Historic%20Ware%20Descriptions/Rhenish.HTM


----------



## Joannes

Aha ok, bedankt, Arrius!


----------



## poinkychan

Thank you so much! It makes much more sense now  Do either of you mind if I reference your help in my edition? 
 ThankyouThankyou


Poink!


----------



## Arrius

That would indeed be an honour especially in return for so little effort, but I am not really called Arrius.


----------



## poinkychan

Lol, I wouldn't get overly excited, it won't be published! It's my final assessment for university. If you would prefer me to use your 'real' details, PM them to me  Thanks again.


----------



## Arrius

Not necessary, _Arrius_ is pretty close to my real name and will do fine, if that's what you want. Ik wens je veel geluk!


----------



## Joannes

poinkychan said:


> Thank you so much! It makes much more sense now  Do either of you mind if I reference your help in my edition?
> ThankyouThankyou


Hehe, I don't mind, no. You're welcome!


----------

